# LGBT TTC a family through IUI/IVF/ICSI - Part 4



## Damelottie

New home


----------



## lesbo_mum

book mark!! must fly on my way to slimming world


----------



## TwoBumps

Another book mark!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Booking marking too! Whats been going on at LWC?? Does anyone know the full story?? Have 15 frosties there so a bit worried!  

CLP


----------



## jo36

CLP - your two boys are adorable!!! What smilers!!  

No idea what has been going on at LWC really, although they have said that whoever was affected have been contacted, so I'm sure your frosties are in still in good hands.

Jo x


----------



## Misspie

How do you book mark and what is it


----------



## lesbo_mum

ha ha ha   Misspie book marking is just a post so we get new reply views so we can keep up with the gossip!

CLP your boys are so so cute!! 15 embies jesus thats loads


----------



## nickidee

Had 2 embies put back in yesterday and am now in a panic as I had a warm bath last night (clinic didn't tell me not to) and have just read that a lot of clinics tell you to avoid baths


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Nickidee

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR EMBIES   

Please please don't panic or worry about the bath. _Some_ clinics say not to, but I've spend ages looking into this and there's nothing I can see that particulalry supports that. It really is only a recommendation not a must, and there are equally as many clinics that don't bother with that advise at all.

Even with the ones that do I think the advise is not to have it so hot that it makes your skin red.

My mum burst out laughing when I told her that one when I have my first treatment. She reminded me that showers are actually quite modern inventions and they all used to have baths .

I would imagine be careful probably with perfumed bubblebaths etc because you've had a small op but honestly - just my opinion - but I wouldn't give it a second thought  

LL xxxxx


----------



## nickidee

Thanks LL - I thought second time around the 2ww would be a walk in the park! I was wrong


----------



## the2mummies

Nickidee - my NHS clinic actually told me that it was fine to have a bath and have sex - so there you go. Our bodies regulate our own temperatures - if it didn't we would cook in a sauna - my science teacher told me that - lol!

P.S. I am Hayjay


----------



## nickidee

the2mummies said:


> Nickidee - my NHS clinic actually told me that it was fine to have a bath and have sex - so there you go. Our bodies regulate our own temperatures - if it didn't we would cook in a sauna - my science teacher told me that - lol!
> 
> P.S. I am Hayjay


ooh - you get around


----------



## pem

loads of luck Nicki -    . i wouldn't worry too much about the bath either! My clinic doesn't say that but they do tell you not to have Sex, i actually have no idea why as i did last time i conceived but not this time....just wondering when we are allowed....


----------



## nickidee

Thanks Emma - I am feeling more reassured.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks ladies for all the lovely comments about my gorgeous boys (not that I'm bias   lol).

Nickidee -     for your  ! Don't worry about the bathes hun, I only have a bath no shower in our flat! and had lots of baths through both 2ww and PG! 

Hayjay - Goodluck for OTD!  

***** mum- Yeah 15 frosties is loads! Still can't believe we have so many!    

7 are from my first ISCI (the one on which I MC our first set of twins) and were frozen on day 1 as I had 26 eggs, 18 injected and 15 embies. These are a different donor to the boys (he wasn't available for our second ISCI, unless we wanted to wait 6 months, and we both far too impatient) and we are really keeping these as a back up plan!

The other 8 are from the same cycle as our boys and are all grade 1!!    These are the one my DP (FF name non-bio mummy) is planning to use for FET next year! 

 &   everyone else!

CLP


----------



## nismat

Karen & I went for our follow-up consultation this morning, following the unsuccessful IVF cycle (crap response, converted to IUI). I had said it was fine to see any consultant at the clinic when I made the appointment, as we were going to have to wait for about a month to see our original consultant (who we really like, he's very down to earth and straightforward/to the point), as he's only in 1/2 day per week so has a waiting list. 
Anyway, we saw a doctor we hadn't met before, and the consultation was so shockingly bad that we actually walked out. He introduced himself and made it sound like he'd done us a favour by coming in specially to see us, when it's his regular contracted day in the clinic. He then started "reviewing" the cycle, waffling like crazy, saying over and over what a poor response it was,  saying things like "well, this really didn't work for us", as if it had included him!! He didn't say anything that we didn't already know (and also didn't pick up on some of the salient points), and then referred to our "recent" IVF treatment at LWC. At this point we stopped him, saying actually that was 3 years ago and had resulted in the birth of our son, we were now trying for a sibling, and had he even read our notes at all? 
He got all defensive and started to act like he'd never made that mistake, saying that clearly the reason it didn't work this time was because I was older now, and being on the max dose of stimms this time, it would have worked if my ovaries were functioning correctly. We had already said that we weren't finding his way of speaking to us acceptable/clear, so could we cut to the chase and what was he going to recommend as the next course of treatment?

His answer was "donor eggs"     

So ridiculous that it's almost laughable   He didn't suggest any hormone tests to check current circumstances (my last FSH reading was fine, although I doubt he even realised that my last test was done in May 2007, so needs updating anyway, as well as AMH being a v good idea now). Nor did he suggest short protocol, which is pretty standard for older women/poor responders. I said that I was shocked at his suggestion of donor eggs without any further tests/alternatives, and why did he not even think it was worth thinking about short protocol, to which he replied that there was no evidence that SP gave different results. Total bo11ocks. At this point we walked out of the consultation, and asked to see the clinical director. 
She was lovely, and helped turn around a totally disastrous appointment. We don't know what he gave as his version of the consultation, but she agreed with us that it was inappropriate for him to suggest donor eggs as being our only option (maybe he did it out of spite after Karen accused him of waffling?!  ), and that we should do hormone tests first, and then potentially a short protocol IVF if the AMH/FSH levels were reasonable (or a series of IUIs if they indicate that my ovarian reserve is crap and won't respond to IVF). This is what we went in expecting the consultant to say!! So, we've agreed that I'll go in for hormone tests ASAP (I'm expecting my period end of next week), and now have an appointment to see our original consultant for July 10th, when we should have the test results to base future treatment plans on. And she's treating it as a verbal complaint re: the consultation, and has said that we can contact her any time, even though she's technically on annual leave at the moment (thank heavens she was in today!). I think I'll actually e-mail her some comments about the appointment, now that I'm not so much in shock/in tears as I was at the time. 
At least I feel like we're now where we expected to be, even if we had a totally unnecessary upset in the middle   What a palaver.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh my god Tamsin what a  

I bet he was the same consultant who one of the others was on about how appauling he was.. think it was Pinktink!



Em


----------



## nismat

We're not at LWC any more Em, we're at a local clinic where we've been totally happy with our treatment up until today. We're just viewing this particular doctor as an aberration, someone who doesn't know his ar*e from his elbow. 
You just hope that other patients that have been treated in a similar way have spoken up for themselves rather than treating his word as gospel


----------



## lesbo_mum

sorry my bad i didnt relise you werent with LWC anymore  

He sounds a complete  

Em x


----------



## Battenberry

Sorry to hear about your shocking consultation Nismat, it must have been awful for you. It's a good job the medical director was there to offer more reasonable/sound advice, and you and Karen were assertive enough to put it right there and then. Well done, as it's hard to do! I know we've wanted to complain in the past but didn't, we just ended up moving clinics which doesn't really solve the problem. 
It is so frustrating that so often we have to be "clued up" to ask the right questions, or as in your case, know that there are alternative paths to pursue. It's really not on that another unsuspecting couple could now be going down the donor egg route without the proper hormone testing done first! 
I'm pleased you're now where you expected to be though, and your next appointment is with the consultant you saw previously. I wouldn't hesitate in making a written complaint detailing what was inappropriate, if only so the consultant in question has to respond!
Obviously you'll be feeling angry/upset for a while, but I hope things become more positive very soon.
Love B x x


----------



## whisks

hello 

nismat what happened at your app't sounds awful, i'm glad you sorted it in the end. it's very true that consultants sometimes seem to expect you to know everything already, luckily i had done quite a bit of research first!

well i start down regging this weekend and i'm dreading the injections, well i'm more nervous about the injection training at the clinic really, my dp says i will be fine but i know i wont  

other than the nerves i'm really quite excited, it's getting very close now  

whisks xx


----------



## MandMtb

Nismat, what a terrible expereince for you and your DW  , but it sounds like you handled it fantastically, and I am glad the clinic director took your complaints seriously and that you have another consultation booked with the Dr you are happy with. I think it's worth putting in writing your complaint as well as them having a verbal one. I now wish we had put in a complaint about our consultation and would advise anyone who didnt feel they were treated appropriated to do the same. Good luck with the blood tests.

Whisks, good luck with the down regging and I hope the injections arent as bad as you hope hun.

Love S x


----------



## TwoBumps

Nismat, just wanted to echo what the others have said really! I think you were amazingly strong to challenge what happened there and then! I often feel very vulnerable during consultations, even though we usually ended up suggesting the next steps!!
Good luck for your blood test results & great news that you'll get to see your usual consultant to plan your next cycle.
Lottie x


----------



## jo36

I can't believe all these bad experiences people are getting with their consultations. It's appalling. Nismat (and Karen) I'm well impresseed that you had the balls to walk out and make an immediate complaint, good for you. A lot of people would have just stuck with it and been really unhappy. Its not as if we're not paying customers after all. I'm glad you feel you have things back on track now with the forthcoming tests and hope they come back with good results.

I finally got my surge today!!!!    Only taken me 3 months to detect it! Tested mid morning and it was neg, but on testing this p.m it came back positive! Knew it was on its way as my hips and lower back have been killing me (hormonal I think) and I've had loads of FM!! Unfortunately it was too late to call the clinic this afternoon as they stop answering their phones at 4pm and that is when I started the test. So I'll be on the blower at 8am tomorrow. What are the chances of me getting in tomorrow pm?? Slim me thinks, probably be Thursday now. Hope thats not too late. Also I'm quite worried about them not being able to find our saved frozen sperm, it's been in storage for over 5 years! Must be in the archive section by now!!   Hope they haven't lost it!!

Hope everyone is well...XX


----------



## TwoBumps

[fly]  WOO for your surge Jo!!! [/fly]
Don't worry if they wont see you until Thurs... you detected your surge just as it happened, so it will be 24-36 hours later that you'll actually ovulate. 
Good luck for tomorrow/ Thurs & welcome (in advance) to the 2ww, yay!!!

Only 3/4 sleeps until my test day & 4/5 sleeps until DW's... if we last that long!  

Lottie x


----------



## MandMtb

Great news *jo* at detecting your surge.. from recent expereince I know how satisfying this can be! Wishing you luck for your tx and soon to be 2ww 

*Lottie*, keeping everything crossed for you and DW  - I hope the next few days go quickly for you.

S x x


----------



## jo36

Thanks girls! I am now officially PUPO after the clinic squeezed me in this afternoon for my IUI. Look forward to cycling with some of you - and stressing!!! Never thought my time would come after finding it so difficult to detect LH surge, so feeling very relieved.

Lottie - not long now for you both! Any symptoms??


----------



## MandMtb

jo, I'm so pleased you got there in the end hun.. It's good to have you join us on the 2ww hun - there certainly are a few of us now, so lets hope there are lots of BFP to celebrate! 

Love S x


----------



## TwoBumps

Woo, nice one Jo! Got everything crossed for you  

We're both testing this weekend, though I'm due a/f on Fri/ Sat. DW is a couple of days behind me. We've _both _ been having period pains on & off yesterday & today, which is a bit early so don't know what's going on there!?! 
When I was pregnant in February, my symptoms were HUUUGE, sore boobs & a metallic taste in my throat & they were apparent even before my positive test result. I don't have either of those symptoms this time, so I guess I'm feeling a bit pessimistic. 
I wonder if women can experience different symptoms with different pregnancies? I hope so!!

How's everyone else finding their 2ww? There are so many of us at the moment! Good luck to all!

Lottie x


----------



## pem

loads of      for this weekend lottie and DP..

jo - xclnt that you got your IUI, loads of   

heres hoping for loads of BFP's!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone  

Just popping in with some news..

We got the call to say we are matched with a recipient today!!!   So sooo sooooooo happy!!! Me and Lynnie both cried when we found out! 

Start the pill on my next period - eeeeeeeep! So excited and a little bit emotional. Want this to work for her as much as me! xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Lottie, good luck to you and DW for testing this weekend!  

Like you I dont have any symptons, but its still very early days for me.. today has probably been the easiest for me, as I have been the most relaxed (not positive or negative).

S x


----------



## MandMtb

Pinktink, I am so pleased for you and DW in getting matched with donor - it is a good feeling! x


----------



## Misspie

Hey Pinktink, cograts on the match.    lots for your AF to start soon, it's great having all these people on 2ww's.

For me as an outsider at the mo, it seems like kitten season LMAO  

L


----------



## whisks

lol it is like kitten season!!

congrats pinktink on being matched with a recip, i was overjoyed when i got my match, have they given you any possible dates to start yet?

whisks xx


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks girlies  


I actually got my period today! They want me to start the pill on my next months period as my blood results will be back by then, and said we'll be looking at starting the jabs in august. I am so happy, excited and full of hope!     xxxx


----------



## jo36

Fantastic news Pinktink!    The time will fly by and then you'll be well on your way to TTC! Great news...

Xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Congratualtions PinkTick, today has been a good day for you! That has to be a good omen I say


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you    

I'm so excited, nervous, impatient, loads of emotions at once! What will I be like once I start the jabs!?   x


----------



## whisks

hello all

i'll let you know pinktink i start my down regging jabs today. i reckon my dp is gonna suffer big time (i have apologised in advance)      
trust me the time will fly by and you'll be injecting before you know it 
i'm like you nervous but very excited at the same time!

whisks xx


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Whisks  

Starting the jabs how exciting! Hope it goes ok  

PT xx


----------



## nismat

Great news about being matched PinkTink!

Whisks, you may be lucky and be fine on the DR - not everyone turns into a hormonal mess by any means! I had headaches/felt tired, but that was it. So hopefully your DP won't be suffering along with you!


----------



## sallylouise

Nismat, keep meaning to post to say sorry you had such a difficult time with the first consultant but I'm glad it turned out to be more positive in the end.  

Not really getting much time for posting at the moment. Trying to pack up the house ready for moving next week. I am thinking of everyone though. 

Good luck with all your treatments, and    to those who are on that deadly 2ww! 

xx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi, 

I just wanted to ask for your views or advice... DW and I have booked our next (natural) dIUI and have requested to book the same anon sperm donor we used on our 1st tx. If unsuccessful again, we plan and have the finances for 2 further attempts this year (but may consider stimulated cycle after the 3rd tx)... however my query is do you think we should change our donor choice and if so when? We are happy with the donor, but worry about certain sperm/egg not working together, if that makes sense?!  

S x


----------



## nismat

S, I would say that if a donor hasn't worked for you after 3 goes, it's probably worth changing at that stage, just in case it's sperm/egg compatibility (although it could also be just bad luck of course!)


----------



## lmb15

Hi,
Sorry to gate crash! We're in the middle of our first IVF with anonymous donor sperm. I started stimming last thursday, and scan today showed my follicles developing nicely. Hoping for egg collection next week.
We're taking this attempt as a kind of trial run, so not assuming it will work, though obviously hoping it will!
good luck to those on the 2WW, and those going through/starting treatment. 
Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Lisa! *waves*

Just wanted to say hello and good luck for your egg colection!    

I'm egg-sharing too, starting the pill when my period comes, just waiting for last few bloods to come back  xxx


----------



## jo36

Good luck Lisa and Pinktink with your upcoming EC...


----------



## lmb15

Thanks pintink and jo. The last week has flown by. Can't wait to see if any more follicles have started to grow on my scan on thursday. Hopefully egg collection next week, depending on how it goes. fingers crossed!!
pinktink - is this your first ivf cycle>
Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi  

Yes this is my first IVF, it's my first treatment ever! We've decided to skip IUI and go straight to IVF  

Yay for EC next week - how exciting!!! xxx


----------



## lmb15

Pinktink - We went straight for ivf too - wanted better odds of it working, and i'm doing egg share too, so it works out the same price/cheaper than iui. Which clinic you doing it at? We're at Nurture in Nottingham - they're really nice.
Hope you get your bloods back soon. You'll be starting treatment before you know it, and once you start it flies by!!
Lisa x


----------



## whisks

hi Imb15

i am also about to have my first ivf as egg donor/sharer, will start stimming on friday

 it works for all of us

good luck with your treatment

whisks xx


----------



## MandMtb

Nismat, thanks very much for your advice hun  

Whisks, Lisa and Pinktink - good luck for your first IVF's    

S x


----------



## nismat

Tomorrow we go back to the clinic to see our original consultant, in order to determine our next steps for treatment. And I'll be finding out my AMH/FSH levels. Eek. Could be a bit of a make or break meeting


----------



## MandMtb

Good luck nismat for your consultation   , I hope the results are all good! Let us know how you get on?

S x


----------



## whisks

good luck with your consultation nismat xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck for tomorrow Tamsin!


----------



## BaT

Good Luck for tomorrow Nismat.  

Sending you  

B x


----------



## nismat

Well, our consultation was a bit inconclusive in one sense, although we have pretty much decided what we are going to do next. If that makes sense!  
We didn't get our hormone test results, as there is a postal strike in London apparently, so my blood hadn't even reached the lab! So we weren't able to use the test results to guide us. 
However, both the consultant and I feel that the bottom line is that, whatever my ovarian reserve, the basic problem is that I just don't respond very well to FSH, so he felt that we almost need to make the decision irrespective of the results. 
He reckons that our chances are low whether we try with a short protocol IVF, or with a series of IUIs. When I started talking about the cumulative pregnancy rate of successive IUIs, he sat back in his chair and said "well, I don't really think that I need to counsel you any further, you've clearly got a grasp of the facts and it's just a case of you making the decision"   We like him, he's very straight-talking, and credits us with intelligence/understanding.
He's actually very pessimistic about our chances - he asked us what we thought our success rate would be, which we guessed at around 20%. He says more like 5-10%    Oh dear. But really, we want to give it one last decent shot, would always regret it if we hadn't, so we're going for it. I'll be doing a short protocol, max level FSH, probably on my next cycle if dates work out. We've nothing to lose except money, and we may get a miracle


----------



## MandMtb

Nismat, it's a shame the blood results weren't back and that the consultant wasn't more optimistic, but I am pleased he was straight talking with you and respected your own intelligence/understanding - and I am pleased you have decided to give it a shot, I agree I think it will be worth, lots of   that it's a BFP for you hun... bet you can't wait to start now?!

S x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies.. just a quick post about me/us... we are feeling positive in the run up to our 2nd IUI. Donor booked and treatment paid for. We are going to start testing again tomorrow for the smiley face (LH surge) but I am expecting a wait, seen as last month it didnt arrive until day 20 just when we were about to give up. At least this time hopefully we will be more relaxed and patient. 

Since our BFN I have lost 7lb! (although this was all put on during the 2ww it's a start) Will probably have a week or more before insem to loose some more weight to hopefully. I am also going to give reflexology a shot and have booked an appointment for next week, it's worth a try huh?!

S x


----------



## jo36

Best to give it your best shot rather than not not trying at all, Nismat. Good to hear your consultant grasped the fact that you'd done your research and didn't need to continue with his spill on the stats of IUI v IVF. Hope the short protocol suits you and it all ends in a positive result. If you don't try you'll never know, that was our theory. Just a word of hope, our consultant also gave us a very low percentage of conceiving with IUI this time - 7% due to varying factors like age, lack of ovary, no guarantee sperm would thaw effectively. And yet we decided to go with what we were happy with, and now look at us!

Wishing you all the luck in your tx... jo x


----------



## jo36

Good luck S on your next IUI tx. I really hope this time is your time. Think positive and try to remain calm and relaxed during the procedure. Couldn't believe just how relaxed I felt during my insem this time. I led back, opened legs and thought beautiful thoughts of healthy, sibling sperm swimming towards inviting egg!!! Then whilst nurse went to make me a hot drink, I stared at the ceiling with my hands bunched in fists to raise my butt in the air, and tipped my pelvis as forward as was humanly possible. And whilst at the meet up a few weeks ago Bagpuss told me how she went back to the car and put her seat back and her feet up on the steering wheel on her positive cycle, and remained there for some time! Just a few tips...  

XX


----------



## BaT

Thanks for the tips Jo. 

I think I might try what you did on my next insem.

S- Good luck for your LH surge and next insem and congrats on the weight loss.

B x


----------



## kelz2009

Jo- you saying about putting feet up on steering wheel made me laugh cos I put car seat right back and put my feet on dashboard of car as dp drove me home from clinic about 30 mins drive away, this was on our positive cycle  . And dp was singing swim    swim all the way home which made me laugh lol. Hope you all get bfp


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks for the tips jo.. and messages of support BaT and Kelz. I did lie down in the back of the car after 1st insem but didnt have leg's up, so will try sitting in front next time with legs on dashboard, Kelz style LOL, hopefully will aid a BFP! 

I was with my family today and got a bit upset as brother and his DP were talking about starting their ow family again, and have brought it forward to September... which really unsettled me, which I feel bad about but cant help it. DW keeps telling me it's not a race and doesnt matter who concieves first but I just feel upset that potentially they may be pregnant before us (for lots of reasons). Thanks for letting me have my little ramble! 

S x


----------



## lmb15

Pinktink and whisks - how are you getting on?

I'm now day of 11 of stimulating. Had a scan and bloods yesterday and all's looking good. Got 17 follicles of a good size and a few tiny ones. Back in for another scan tomorrow, with egg collection planned for wednesday. Eeek!!!
The only side effects i've got at the minute are a bloated stomach and a slight uncomfortable feeling in my lower abdomen. Apart from that i feel fine.
 for lots of eggies for me and my recipient on wednesday.

Lisa x


----------



## whisks

hi Imb

how exciting its so close for you now  

well i am about a week behind you, i am on day 3 of stimulating and will have my next scan on friday. my ec is planned for w/c 20th and from what i can work out i reckon my ec will be on the wednesday but it really depends on my scan. still not got any major side effects just feeling quite tired a lot of the time. had a bit of a worry today after gonal f injection as i realised there are air bubbles in the pen, so i read the leaflet (should really have read that first) and it said you are supposed to prime the pen before use, well its too late for today but i will prime it before tomorrows injection.

i hope your scan goes well tomorrow

whisks x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Lisa - we're ok thanks, waiting for my period so I can start the pill. Our next appointment is on Tuesday. I'm feeling so impatient and a bit down today  

Great news about your 17 follies, that's fab!  Will be thinking of you weds and praying for lots of eggies for you and your recipient       

Whisks - glad to hear things are going ok, aside from the tiredness, make sure you look after yourself and get lots of rest  

PT x


----------



## jo36

Lisa - 17 follies is great! Hope they get lots of good eggs out of that lot. Good luck for Wed!  

Whisks - 'always read the label first!' - hope you manage to get rid of those pesky bubbles today! And good to hear you have no side effects as of yet.

PT - not long now until you're joining the others, hope AF arrives soon and you can get going! 

 

Jo x


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone,
Had my scan this morning - 25 follicles growing now. There's quite a few biggies, and they reckon there might be up to 20 with good enough eggs in them. Got egg collection on Wednesday. It'd be amazing if i did get 20 eggs, then we'd have 10 each.      
I've told work i won't be in for the 5 days after egg collection just in case i get to go to blasts. Can't wait to sit at home for a few days and do nothing apart from watch tv and make Laura do the housework    
Hope you're all ok.
Lisa x


----------



## Misspie

Hi Everyone, 

WOW Lisa, thats very good - Just think you might be on your way to a football team yet!?  20 good ones would be fantastic.. lots of      for you that all goes well on Wednesday. Keep us posted! 

Whisks, your certainly following up behind Lisa, and all is going well for you so far. Except for those annoying little bubbles. Did you have much luck in getting ride of them today? I'm the same don't worry never read the label!! lol

S, I look forward to hearing your driving/sitting story next time. Do you have long to wait until your next cycle?! x

Nismat, glad to hear your going to give it at least a try, you have nothing to loose as you say just a bit of cash  When are you hoping to start?

Hope everyone else is doing okay xxx

x


----------



## whisks

hello 

no not got rid of bubbles yet, i do my injection at 6 so will sort it out then, although i have read a post on here about someone else having the same problem with bubbles and not being able to get rid of them (not that i've tried yet) and she had phoned her clinic who told her not to worry about a few small bubbles, so i'm not too worried now.

wow lisa 25 follies, i hope you get lots of good eggs from them  , let us know how it goes on wednesday    

pinktink i hope your appointment goes well, don't get too down your treatment will come round soon  

i hope you are all well

whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

whisks - the bubbles won't harm you as they're going into your fat and not your blood stream. Oh, and you only need to prime the pen the first time it's used then after that you don't. So when you use your next pen,put the needle on and then set the dial to 37.5 (the lowest dose), and then "inject" into the sink. That'll get rid of any bubbles. Then turn the dial to your dose and inject. 

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Last day of injections tonight, then an injection-free day tomorrow. Going to theatre at 10am wednesday, so will let you know in the afternoon how it went and how many eggs i produced. 

Lisa x


----------



## whisks

thanks lisa you have put my mind at rest  

good luck for wed 

whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

All went ok today. Had 19 follicles and 13 eggs, so 7 for me and 6 for my recipient. Was hoping for more than that, but what can you do? Hope it's enough. They said my oestrogen level was a bit low on my monday bloods (first i've heard about it) which is why not all my follicles had eggs in them. Bit annoyed they hadn't told me that before. I asked if an extra shot of gonal f would've made a difference, but they said no, cos i had some really big follicles and it might've pushed them over the edge.
Now got to wait for the phone call tomorrow to see how many, if any, have fertilised. Fingers crossed.
Off for a nap now as knackered.
Hi to everyone 

Lisa x


----------



## whisks

hi lisa
glad it went well today, 7 seems like a good number  
i hope you get good news tomorrow  

whisks xx


----------



## Misspie

Hi Lisa, 

Fantastic news. I think your receipiant will be really happy with the eggs. I hope you have a good rest and keep us updated tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## nismat

Lisa, well done you! 7 eggs is a wonderful number in any case, and to have a further 6 for your recipient is even more fantastic! 
Fingers crossed for super-successful fertilisation occurring in the lab right now  

Enjoy your nap  

@ Misspie, I think we will go for my September cycle for the final IVF attempt - should be early September. We have decided to have the month of August off to enjoy ourselves/have holiday time etc. 
My AMH came back yesterday as pretty darned low (only 3.83), so at the moment I think we'll be lucky/grateful to get any more than 2 eggs at EC!! I officially have a diminished ovarian reserve


----------



## lmb15

I'm up from my nap and feeling a little sore but otherwise ok. Just had my brother over to put up a tv/dvd bracket for us, accompanied by his hyperactive 5 year old daughter - i definitely need another nap now!!!  My family don't know about the IVF, so i said i'd hurt my back, hence walking round all hunched over!

Hope you're all ok


----------



## pem

Lisa - we only got 6 eggs and ended up with 2 blasts..one BFP, sadly mc. But 7 is fab, look after yourself, you won't feel a thing 2mw!


----------



## jo36

Great result* Lisa*, well done! Bet you're glad that bit's over with...on to the next stage.  you and your recipient both get your BFP's! 

Enjoy your month of August off *Nismat* before you go full steam ahead in September. I really, really hope this last attempt goes well with a good outcome. Sorry to hear about your ovarian reserve, hope there's enough good 'uns in there to produce a healthy bub!!

Xx


----------



## lmb15

Pem - how come you went to blast? I can't decide whether to do it or not (obviously depends if i get enough to fertilise!). Embryologist today said that success is only 1% more for my age group with blast than a day 2 transfer. Hmmm......

Will let you know what they say tomorrow.

Lisa x


----------



## pem

we went to blast as we were having SET, lovely little thing was hatching on the screen before they put him/her back...  . i think it increased my chances considerably, I think though, that blasts don't thaw as well ? Anyone know if this is true...I am hoping it is not true


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lisa 7 eggs sounds good well done hun hope they do there stuff ok now


----------



## pem

nismat - loadsa hugs on the ovarian reserve news   . It only takes the one  

love to y'all, i am a bit random at the moment, feeling really unwell, stressed and just darn rotten....it is at least not swine flu though


----------



## curves angel

Hi there, sorry to crash your thread! We've just had our first sttempt at IUI with anon donor and had a BFN. 
We've got our follow up consultation soon and we were thinking about asking if we could jump to IVF with egg sharing. The clinic originally said to try about three cycles of IUI before trying IVF but, to be brutally honest, we'll be out of money before we get that far!  
I know there's some of you out there who've moved from IUI to IVF and I was just wondering what your thoughts were. We have no known fertility problems.

Thanks and good luck

Cx


----------



## lmb15

Hi all - embryologist rang at 8am (there goes my lie in!!) and said that 5 have fertilised. She recommended transfer tomorrow. Said that if by tomorrow there's a few good looking embies we could culture for another day or 2 and see which ones are best. She thinks it's unlikely out of 5 that there won't be 2 clear cut front runners.
So, we're going in tomorrow for embryo transfer at 10.30am, unless they decide that they need to culture them a bit more. 99% transfer tomorrow though.
Asked asked again about blast Vs day 2, and she said it's 60% success with day 2 and 61% with blasts, but that only 30-50% of embies make it to blast, which may result in us only having 1 (2 if we're lucky) to transfer.

Pem - blasts don't freeze as well as day2 embies, don't think they really know why.

Hope everyone's ok, will let you know how it goes tomorrow  

Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo hoo Lisa... hope ET goes well tomorrow!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

lmb15-     for ET tomorrow! I was told Blasts were used more in ladies with history of MC, as some believe embies stronger enough to make it to Blast (in the lab) are less like to have "genetic faults"?!   But even though I have had two MCs before my sucessful PG, I didn't have the nerve to go to blast, in case we didn't get to ET! LWC told us they would only try for blasts if there were 8 strong embies on day 3, so am finding it interesting that your clinic is happy to consider this with 5 embies?   Anyhow don't worry hun am sure you'll have a couple of nice strong embies to put back tomorrow! After all one is all it take!  

Curves- I had 5 x Medicated DIUI before becoming PG, resulting in a MC, then 2x ISCI, before finally having our beautiful twin boys! In retrospected in your postion I'd go for the IVF, if eggsharing is for you, then it presents the best % of PG at the lowest cost! Goodluck what ever you decide! And with regards to running out of money, we have spent enough to buy a new car and put a deposit on a new house! But I'd pay twice as much to watch our two sleep!   

And despite the five year journey and all the ups and downs, were starting again next year with DP     

CLP


----------



## Misspie

Lisa, thats great news. Sounds like you couldn't have asked for much more. I'm   that tomorrow goes well for you and that everything is as planned! 

I'm a bit confused on what happens after the EC, so if anyone can enlighten me that would be great! I'll see what I can research too!

We now seem to be slowly starting our journey, bloods this morning and 4-6 week wait for those, hoepfully will find out if I can be matched tomorrow to a sperm donor and then await the seminar and meetings/counselling etc (hopefully can get it all to tie up at the end)

x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Misspie-

After EC you start on the dreaded   bombs, to support your lining and wait with baited breath until clinic call, usually at pre-arranged time to tell you how your embies are doing and arrange a time for you to come in on day 2 or 3 for ET! Between EC and ET is a great time to have some runny fried eggs or pate, etc. (but avoid alcohol as dehydration leads to hyperstimulation or OHSS, yes even after eggies are out!) While the eggies are safe in the lab! And after ET you get to do the dreaded ....... TWO WEEK WAIT!   

Hope that helps! Feel free to ask as many questions as you like, I've kinda been through the treatment mill over the last five years so have lots of info to share!

CLP


----------



## lmb15

Misspie - after egg collection, they tell you how many eggs you've got, then you go home feeling a bit sore, and then sleep lots!!! The clinic then call the following morning to let you know how many of your eggs have fertilised. Then between 2 and 5 days after your eggs are collected, you go back in for embryo transfer. You're awake for the transfer - it's like having a smear done apparently, and you and your partner can watch the embies being put into your womb on the screen.
At my clinic, you start the pessaries (into the vagina or up your bum - your choice!!) 2 days after egg collection, though i think different clinics do it at different times. Just over 2 weeks later you do a pregnancy test and hope it's positive. At Nurture, you then have a scan at about 7-8weeks (so 3-4 weeks after your test) to see how many embryos there are, if there's heartbeats etc. Then you get discharged back to your GP for normal ante natal care.
To be honest, i'm just taking each day as it comes and not thinking ahead too much.

Hope you get your bloods back soon, and that you get your sperm soon too. Once you actually start the drugs, time goes really quickly (and i injected for 7 and a half weeks in total!!)

Good luck. x


----------



## whisks

hi all

just done todays injections and they both bloody hurt   they don't normally, oh well its well worth it!

can't wait for my scan tomorrow, i just hope the drive up there isn't as horrendous as last time. we got caught in a storm and could hardly see to drive. was really scary. theres meant to be lots of rain and storms tomorrow so i guess we should just set off a bit earlier than usual.

hope everyone is well

lisa i hope it all goes well tomorrow   

whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

Thanks Whisks, will let you know how it goes - though won't be able to post till late evening cos going to a wedding straight after.
Good luck with your scan. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lisa best of luck for ET

L x


----------



## whisks

hi all

lisa i hope your et went well and you had a good time at the wedding

i had my scan today (day 8 of stims) and i have 10 follies ranging from 10 - 13. will have next scan on monday. i am really happy with that 10 seems like a good number! had to have another blood test today too as i am a donor, they couldn't get blood at first so had to get from other arm, feel a bit like a pin cushion with inj's too.
anyway gonna go now, going out for chinese food (as recommended by clinic) not complaining  

whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

Hi all,

Embryo transfer went well yesterday - got two embies currently on board (and hoping they stay there!!). One's a grade 2, and the other's a grade 2/3. They said 3's average, so both ok quality wise. The other 3 i had were rubbish (dividing too quickly, which apparently can be a sign of chromosomal/genetic problems. I blame the sperm   !) so nothing in the freezer.
So i'm now on the dreaded 2 week wait. I'm determined not to analyse every twinge/weird feeling etc, and am definitely NOT testing early.  I've told Laura to hold me to this, no matter what i say!!
Wedding was really good, though kept thinking about the embies every now and then - feels really surreal.
Anyway, enough of me. Hope you're all ok.
Good luck on your cycle Stef - time will really fly by once you start.

Lisa x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

lmb15

Yay    PUPO!! Roll on    !      and goodluck to Laura on being the    !! Nothing will stand between a woman and her hormones, once she decides she needs to pee on a stick!    LOL

CLP


----------



## lmb15

Thanks CLP!!
I've got very good self control normally, but who knows what will happen with the hormones flying around!!
Lisa x

ps. what does pupo mean? not seen that one before!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!     

CLP


----------



## lmb15

Oh!!! That's a really nice little phrase, i like that!! That's what me and Laura were saying last night - i'm now officially pregnant for at least 2 weeks (so i'm making her do all the housework for once     )
Got a feeling it's gonna be a long 2 weeks, though i'm working full time, have a wedding next weekend, and the weekend of the test we're camping in Dorset with friends - so as many distractions as possible!!

Lisa X


----------



## MandMtb

*Nismat* - sorry about the low AMH hun.. but DW keeps reminding me, 'it only takes one' so I wish you all the luck with your future treatment 

*Lisa* - well done on EC and good luck on the 2ww 

*Whisks* - good luck with tx 

S x


----------



## Pinktink

YAY!!!!

My blood results came back today! All normal!   I'm so happy!!! The lovely nurse told me to start the pill as soon as my period comes, it's due next week. We can finally start! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP! xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Yay Pinktink... it's all GO, GO, GO now!!! Good luck to you both xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo hoo pinktink congrats hun!


----------



## Pinktink

Thankieeeees everyone   i'm just bursting with happiness! Just waiting for Lynnie to get home so we can do the happy dance! xxx


----------



## Pinktink

I'm home - happy dance has been danced      

we're so excited - thanks for your support!

Now just to wait for...



Love Lynn


----------



## whisks

hey pinktink thats brilliant news, time really will fly by now!!

i had my last scan today and its all systems go for egg collection on friday. my ovaries feel like they are bursting at the seams but its not surprising since they range in size from 12mm to 26mm and theres about 12 in there, i'm feeling a bit uncomfortable but its worth it! bit nervous about ec now its actually nearly here, i'm not really scared about the ec itself just the needle going into my hand for the sedation.

i had a very strange dream last night about the ec which i wont go into but wiieerd  

hope you are all ok 

love whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

Whisks - good luck for egg collection on Friday - you'll be fine. The needle for the sedation is no worse than having a blood test. x


----------



## whisks

thanks lisa, gawd i'm such a wuss lol xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

[fly]MY PERIOD IS HERE!!!!!!!![/fly]

WE'VE OFFICIALLY STARTED WOOHOO!!!

I've taken my first pill - muchos exciting!! And me and Lynnie are going to the clinic on Friday to have our injection training and go through the drugs, although Lynnie doesn't think she needs it - teehee! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

So soooo excited! WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## lmb15

Whisks - hope today went well and you got lots of lovely little eggies!! good luck with the phone call tomorrow to say how many have fertilised(if your clinic does that?mine did...) x


----------



## BaT

Pinktink- YAY am really excited for you both.  The next part of your journey has started.

Whisks- hope EC went well today.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Whisks how did EC go?

Lisa hows the 2ww going?

Pinktink as i said on the other thread woo hoo!!


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks everyone  We are getting our treatment timetable Friday too so will have a good idea of when everything will happen  I've never been so glad to have my period! x


----------



## lesbo_mum

lol i gathered that from you ******** status


----------



## whisks

hi everyone

ok so i am now officially on the 2ww, test date is 8th august.
i only had my egg collection yesterday and 8 eggs were collected, 4 for me and 4 for my recip', the clinic phoned this morning and told me that as only two of my eggs had fertilised that it was best for my embies to be transfered today as they are better off in me rather than in a petri dish. i just    for a bfp now, my clinic said they have had quite a few positive results from 1 day transfers so i am keeping positive  

the ec went well don't really remember all that much, dp said i kept repeating myself after coming out of treatment room, she just laughed to herself and put up with it lol
et was good, just the speculum hurt as expected but you get used to it

pinktink - thats great news  

hope you are all ok

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck whisks


----------



## lmb15

Em,
I'm doing ok thanks, well i was until about 10mins ago. Went to the loo and had a bit of light brown discharge. Hmmm. Felt fine all day. I'm hoping it's implantation bleeding, though Laura thinks it's all over. I'm day 9 post embryo transfer so it could go either way.
How are you getting on?
Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lisa i still have hope for you guys i reckon it implantation bleed if its brown... its not over until you get red red af blood... hang in there hun


----------



## lmb15

Em - i did a test this morning (10 days post transfer) and as expected it was negative. Woke up with crampy pains too but no more brown stuff. I'm having a blood test on Friday to see if i'm pregnent or not, so then at least i'll know for sure for my weekend away and can relax. Well, unless i get AF beforehand of course!!
Any signs of your AF yet? Are you testing tomorrow or waiting a bit longer?
Good luck.
Lisa x


----------



## whisks

lisa - im  for you that it is just implantation bleeding  

this 2ww thing really does make you paranoid though, i am only on day 2 after et and already had a paranoid moment because there was a tiny tiny amount of discoloured discharge yesterday, but then nothing after so got to keep positve, but def think im gonna be driven mad  

love to everyone

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lisa.. i've already tested again today and got as expected a BFN... AF is not here yet but she will be very very soon i can feel the witch coming big time! On a positive note i have a lovely massage booked so hopefully that will help me... 

10 days could still be a bit early hun so dont panic to much.. i really hope AF stays away and you get your BFP.

Em x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lisa- Sounds like implantation bleed to me   

***** Mum- I was so sure AF was about to show up on day 9 of my 2WW, I did a pee stick just to prove it was  so I could go eat a load of "banned" stuff like fried eggs and pate to cheer myself up     it was , so you never know  

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks CLP but AF arrived about 5 mins ago so i know its all over this month for sure   oh well life goes on!


----------



## MandMtb

Lesbo_mum, Sorry for your BFN hun  

Pinktink, pleased you guys are starting treatment... you must be so excited?!

Whisks, how are you doing?

CLP, you mentioned banned foods, are fried eggs banned? As I ate one yesterday  

S x


----------



## Pinktink

Hiii!

Yes excited is not the word!! I'm on day 4 of the pill now and very very excited!! Cannot wait to get the drugs and start the jabbies!  xxx

Em - so sorry AF turned up hun     xxxx


----------



## lmb15

Em - sorry about your BFN    i'm sure you'll be much more successful (and less grossed out) when you do iui at the clinic.

Well, i've had a saga today. Here goes:

I woke up at 5.30am with crampy pains, went to the loo, did a pregnancy test because i was sure it was game over. I only saw one line, so went back to bed. Got up just after i posted earlier on. Went to the loo and had this sudden urge to get the test out of the bin and have a look (no idea why). So, i have a look, and there's a feint second line!!! So i waited till i needed another wee about half an hour later and did one of the clear blue digital ones. And it said "pregnant 1-2 wks".  Laura was so excited!!
So it's a bit of a tentative    i say tentative cos i'm only 10 days post transfer, and it may end up as a biochemical pregnancy. But for the moment i'm happy.
I had my bloods taken today, and will have them done again on wednesday to see what the hcg levels are doing (having an obstetrician as a best friend certainly has its advantages!!). If they're going up i'll ring Nurture on Friday and let them know, and then can say i officially have a BFP!!

So much for the "i'm definitely waiting till OTD before i test"!!!!

Hope everyone's holding on. Fingers crossed.

Lisa x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

MandMtb- You are supposed to avoid foods that you would avoid in pregnancy during 2WW just in case you are PG!

http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/agesandstages/pregnancy/whenyrpregnant/#cat226049

CLP 

/links


----------



## Pinktink

Yay Lisa that's fabby!! Am very excited for youooo!!!   xxx


----------



## lmb15

Pinktink - thank you!! Just got a phone call - my hcg is 54, which is a bit low i think, but hopefully it's just because it's only 10 days post 2 day transfer. Having bloods done again on Wednesday, so will see what's happening. If it's going down/static then i'll know it's game over. But at least i'll know. I really hate not being in control and not knowing what's going on!!
How are you doing?

Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lisa i told you i knew you'd get a BFP... i really pray you get a sticky one and those HCG levels rocket up!!


----------



## whisks

morning ladies

mandmtb - im fine thanks, im only on day 3 post transfer so its early days yet, but the 2ww is driving me   already 

em - sorry its a bfn for you  

lisa -   its a bfp for you 

hope you are all doing ok

whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

Thanks for everyone's positive thoughts. Not having my bloods done till tomorrow evening so may not get the results back till Thursday morning, but will post as soon as i know. Really really     it's good news and the hcg's shot up. I never thought the 2ww would mess with my mind this much!!
Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lisa goodluck with the bloods tonight


----------



## lmb15

Cheers Em - got results back just now. Have just posted on 2ww board too. HCG is now 124 (was 54 on monday) so has more than doubled which is normal apparently!!! Yippee!!! Just hope it/they stick around for the next 8 months!!

Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

Congratulations Lisa - that's really good!! We're really pleased for you xxxx


----------



## lmb15

Sorry, was away at the weekend. Did a preg test yesterday like the clinic asked me to, as it's still a bfp (phew!). Used one of those clear blue digital ones with conception predictor, and said 2-3weeks, so hcg must be going up ok.
Felt a bit nauseous all of today. Hoping it's a bug and not mornings sickness starting early!!!

How's everyone else doing?

Lisa x


----------



## whisks

hi lisa

thats brilliant news, i bet you cant wait for your scan

whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

Whisks - yeah, looking forward to the scan, but also very scared. Don't think it'll really sink in till we've had the scan and everything's ok (fingers crossed).
Are you nervous about test day? You gonna hold off till then or test early?!!
Lisa x


----------



## whisks

hi lisa

i think i am gonna wait til test date, dp keeps saying are you tempted to test on friday  she is so naughty!!
i want to test on the proper day to delay any dissapointment really. i am really nervous about test day but kind of looking forward to it aswell. i really have no idea what it will be. my af has not shown its ugly face YET! on the other hand i have not had any implantation type spotting/bleeding either so still feeling up and down

hope you are ok

whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

*Whisks* - if you look on the polls on the main board, only about half of people have implantation bleeding, and whether or not you have bleeding seems to have no impact on whether it's a BFP or BFN. Well done on having such good self restraint and not testing early!!

Lisa x


----------



## whisks

hi lisa

yeah i think testing early would just drive me even more  

i did a search earlier and found that its actually very rare to have implantation bleeding so my mind is put at ease.

only 3 days to go now !!

whisks xx


----------



## welshginge

I thought implantation bleeding was common. Oh, dear that's given me hope which will drive me   til sunday!!!! Here's hoping for BFP's all round  .x


----------



## whisks

yeah i thought implantation bleeding was common til recently too


----------



## welshginge

Question: I am going into DIUI number 2 with Clomid. Will my body do the same thing as last time ie. surge 8 days after taking clomid or will it differ?


----------



## katena

Welsh - i'd ask that Q on the clomid boar if i was you!

(ive no clue!)

Karen


----------



## Misspie

Hey Lisa, 

Great news. Glad things are going A-Ok!!!   have you had anymore signs of MS?

We are now properly on our way to our first ES/IVF. Woohooo !!!! Yesterday we had the vaginal scan, the ET trial and our counselling session! 

The lovely lady confirmed I have PCOS....    especially with all my symptons and then looking on the scan, showed 14 Follies on Right side and 11 on Left side, and I was on day 11 of my cycle yesterday. There are a few baby cysts, but none she was even worried about, and wasn't going to mention them as they are all under 8mm (hoepfully I'm correct in listening), and nothing else showed that should effect a transfer.  
Lets hope the eggs will all be good quality when we come to that point. She mentioned that they would probably do some extra scans and even keep my medication on a low dose to stimulate as they wouldn't want me to get OHSS. We thought woohoooo....keeps the costs down even more on the medication side ! LOL    

The counsellor was really shocked the way we had gone about our meetings and that we were awaiting our blood results, plus had our scans and Et that day, and how far we were already down the line with everything else. Sort of put her counselling session to shame as she hinted!  

So next appointment, 24th to sign our lives away and pay over some cash and we hope to have been matched with both receipiant of eggs and sperm donor. Then we wait for 1st/2nd of period to start our drugs.

All exciting!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hello everyone   

How are you all? We have been in communication limbo following our house move - still no internet here but our lovely neighbours gave us their passwords for their wireless which we can pick up...

I don't know when Amber last updated you about our progress..... basically we went to pick up the drugs from the LWC expecting to start down-regging on 10/8 and she told us that our recipient has gone on holiday so we have to wait another month   which is a bit annoying as it means MORE waiting and also that amber has been on the pill a month longer than necessary and it has given her some migraines and very swollen boobs (and some extra hormonal rages  ) which is a bit of a shame... never mind we have decided to leave it up to fate and stop freaking out - maybe this months cycle wasn't meant to be and life helped us out a bit!   Wishful thinking I guess but better than getting all stressy. 

We have also been matched with our sperm donor which was very exciting - we picked the second one they offered us, although I do think they should send you all the available profiles and allow you to pick the one you like best rather than worry if you turn this one down what if the next one isn't better etc etc... especially when you are pying £850 a go for the priveledge!! Anyway we are happy with our little swimmers - we tried to match it a bit to me, light brown hair, medium skin, not too tall (although we were kind and didn't ask for someone as short as me  ) blue eyes - although mine are green we felt that would be being too picky hehe!

Anyways we are now in our beautiful new house which backs onto the woods and consider ourselves very lucky - we went to my mum and dads caravan on the coast today as we both had the day off - it was lovely  

been away too long to catch up with all the personals - will just have to go from here - whisks I was really sorry to read about your BFN -  

love to all 
Lynn 
xxxx


----------



## nismat

Well, this thread seems to have died a death recently! It seems like everyone has migrated to either the General Chat, or 2ww threads. 

Thought I'd revive it as we are going to be going for our final attempt at IVF next cycle - short protocol this time in the hope that I might get more than 2 follies developing   despite my official diagnosis of diminished ovarian reserve. So, as there's no birth control pills or down-regging involved, we'll be starting in just 3 weeks time (as long as the initial scan on cd2 doesn't show anything untoward, e.g. a cyst), and the whole thing will take the same amount of time as a normal menstrual cycle. I'm feeling pretty fatalistic about it all (maybe I should be honest and just say pessimistic). On the one hand, we've been told that there's only a 5-10% chance of it working, given my previous results, so clearly there's no point in being all starry-eyed about a likely BFP at the end of it. But still, we all know that it only takes 1 embryo to achieve a pregnancy, so we feel that it's at least worth a shot at it. If we can just to ET, then we're in with a chance!


----------



## jo36

Good luck Nismat with your treatment. I know when you are given such low odds on conceiving you think it will never work. We were given a 7-10% chance of IUI working this time, but it did. I remember leaving the clinic thinking 'well thats never gonna work!' But with a huge lot of good luck and babydust it IS possible. I truely hope this is your time and wish you all the luck in the world, and if not then I'm sure you will both enjoy and cherish little Toby just the same. Jo xx


----------



## dyketastic

Just wanted to say good luck Nismat and dont they say that the chance of an IUI working is about 10 % and there are lots of IUI babies about


----------



## nismat

^ yes, sometimes I do think about the relative odds of what they've given us for IVF, and the standard stats for IUI. Especially given the relative costs. 
However, I have done 7 IUI cycles that haven't worked in the past (one from the last failed/converted IVF). So its all a bit  
Realistically, if the upcoming IVF doesn't work, then we may well do IUIs until the sibling sperm runs out, and may get lucky! I have more faith in my current clinic doing better-timed IUIs (for my body, which takes longer than average to ovulated) than I did with LWC, who went by standard protocol.

But thanks for the good wishes anyway, who knows, we could get a little miracle!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys,

We just wanted to give you a quick update - we had our follow up consultation today and it went really well, they are happy for amber to egg share again as it was more of a dosage problem. They have changed quite a few things for the next cycle including the trigger timing and trigger drug as 3 days post trigger we did a HPT which was negative showing that the ovitrelle wasn't enough as it still should have been positive (we didn't realise the significance of this at the time) - therefore we are having Pregnyl this time to trigger - our consultant feels it is a lot to do with the fact that amber is tall and the drugs are more distributed needing higher dosages. We are also having gestone injections for after ET as am had some spotting and her AF came pre test day which apparently sometimes shows the pessaries weren't effective!

They did say we could cycle in december but we aren't going to go again until the new year as it will give amber's body a chance to recover, give us time to become a bit more healthy and hopefully bring both our BMIs down a bit (not that mine counts lol) and give us a chance to save up!!

so anyway we'll keep in touch and hope everyone's cycles' goes well and lots of BFPs come to you all.

just wanted to say special thanks to Steph and Emma who were a great support to us during this cycle and whilst we are gutted not to be able to go be pregnant with you, we are so happy for you and hopefully we'll only end up a few months behind  

Love to all

L xx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Both

Glad to hear your consulation went well, We would like to thank you for your support too   and its a shame we wont be pregnant together but fingers crossed it wont be long, keep us updated.

Steph & Emax


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi ladies

Just a quick update from us too, We have been for a follow up consultation today and are hoping to do a FET before christmas depending on when AF shows up (Don't want to run into clinic xmas closure etc).

Was a very postive consult and much to our relief Dr Nair is still happy to put 2 embies back!!    We were a little concerned about doing ET with 1 embie as of FET being quite poor sucess rates!

Hey Amber & Lynn   was great to meet you guys today, even if you have been stalking us since PRIDE, LOL!    

Was very strange being at the clinic with the boys, after years of trying and knowing all the staff by name! But feels like we never left too! So lovely to see everyone and the boys had lots of attention and hugs!     

Steph & Em, when is your first scan? You must so     excited! It is just the most amazing experience when you first see that little bean on the screen!

CLP


----------



## Steph29

Glad you had a good consultation.

Our scan is on 2nd Nov

It is really exiting still really hard to believe its happening.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Ahh, thats good I bet you are counting down the days! Its almost as bad as the 2ww, its like you do a 2ww then a 3ww! LOL  

CLP


----------



## Mini Us

Just bookmarking so I remember to write in our update when I feel better


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## mary1971

just thought I'd add to the thread. my partner and i have Lewis who is one.  donor iui which worked second time. we started again this cycle and are sooooooooooo hoping for a brother or sister.

nice to see some familiar faces from last year.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

